# IP address



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi o have win 8.1 and I was wondering if there is a 'log' for IP addresses. E.g: I was on image making good conversation and suddenly my internet cut out. I was wondering if there is a log to find his up address?


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry, I haven't mastered typing on this on my phone. By image I mean omagle.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Omegle does not save Chat logs or IP addresses. https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110805073733AApKWqY


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

With most chat services the IP addresses of clients are known only to the chat server. Clients know only the IP address of the server. The server may log IP addresses and other information but this would not be available to clients.

I am speaking of chat services in general, not Omegle in particular.


----------

